

Modelling Design Fiction: What’s The  Story? - cryptonews
http://eprints.lancs.ac.uk/69587/1/Modelling_Design_Fiction_StoryStorm_Paper.pdf

======
cryptonews
Source :
[http://cryptocurrencylive.com/item?id=9475](http://cryptocurrencylive.com/item?id=9475)

